# Ferry Price News



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Since I was yesterday, wrongly accused, of been a Daily Mail reader. !
I came across this today in my financial news.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...France-EU-fuel-diktat-force-prices-weeks.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's been around for ages. A typical EU bashing article by the Daily Moan. Why shouldn't the ferry companies be forced to use cleaner fuels? We've been doing it on the roads in Europe for years, driven by agreements across Europe to do away with lead in petrol, and use low sulphur diesel, which have forced the manufacturers to produce cleaner and more efficient engines. 


strange comment here :-

" Freight traffic to Europe will be forced on to the roads and through the Channel Tunnel – resulting in more pollution." 

how do they think people get to the ferry terminals anyway? what tosh.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Are we to assume that tickets bought now, will escape immediate future price rise?

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Scary Thought, Stuck in Biscay in a Storm!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry prices*

So thats why i couldnt get a price for my crossing at the end of December from P&O .I live on the cliffs overlooking Dover and in the summer looking out to sea the pollution is plain to see but its not just the ferrys.If all the ships passing through the channel have to use this fuel we are going to see some huge price rises!!jeff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Be fair you lot!!

P & O obviously took the trouble to send their smartest spokesman to speak to The Wail.

_"All shipping companies will be affected - but our biggest rival, the Channel Tunnel, will not be affected."_

I would never have guessed that chuffers don't use marine gas oil!! :roll:

His counterpart from the European Sustainable Shipping Forum is an even smarter cookie!! He said, _"breakdowns - including engine fires - in the much-busier English Channel could have dangerous consequences."_

Stone me . . . who would have thought an engine fire might be dangerous!!


----------

